# Barcelona - Atletico Madrid. 5 aprile 2016, ore 20.45 tv Canale 5



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2016)

Torna la Champions League con i quarti di finali. Il Barca sembra aver rallentato nelle ultime due partite della Liga. Infatti col Villareal hanno pareggiato 2-2 dopo 11 vittorie consecutive. Mentre ieri la sconfitta dopo 39 gare di imbattibilità, contro il Real. Ma il Barca ha tutte le possibilità di vincere la Cl per la seconda volta consecutiva.

L'Atletico, invece, proverà a ripetere l'impresa 2014, quando elimino il Barca ai quarti di Champions.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire la partita su Canale 5 oltre che su premium.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Aprile 2016)

Miracolo, trasmettono in chiaro il quarto migliore. Temevo mettessero Bayern-Benfica


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2016)

L'Atletico è sempre un osso mooolto duro


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Up

L'Atletico ha già fatto il miracolo nel 2014.. figuriamoci in una seconda volta.

Finirà 3-1 per il Barca


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Il Barca questa partita non la vince. Stanno facendo girare palla troppo lentamente rispetto i loro standard. Vedo molto meglio L'Atletico.


----------



## BB7 (5 Aprile 2016)

Mai visto Messi giocare così male come in questi primi minuti. Detto questo stasera segnerà probabilmente


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

gOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2016)

Ahahhaha gol di Torres


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Ma Simeone che cosa ha fatto con quel cesso? Era praticamente un ex oramai


----------



## Dany20 (5 Aprile 2016)

Bene Torres. Grande Atletico. Sta difendendo egregiamente. Messi non pervenuto per ora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2016)

Torres LoL.


----------



## enne (5 Aprile 2016)

Hihi.... bidone strafinito !


----------



## LukeLike (5 Aprile 2016)

Mancava solo Torres come gol degli ex.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Simeone che cosa ha fatto con quel cesso? Era praticamente un ex oramai



Assolutamente nulla. Torres ha fatto 13 gol in due anni di Atletico. Sono una miseria! Semplicemente quelli dell'Atletico sanno giocare a calcio e gli servono qualche pallone decente.


----------



## enne (5 Aprile 2016)

Torres non vale nulla.... ma come sara' che Jackson Martinez (35 milioni) è stato spedito in Cina e Vietto (20 milioni) è in panchina...?


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Incredbile dai sto Barca


----------



## enne (5 Aprile 2016)

Minkia che asino !


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2016)

Espulso Torres ahah.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

La solita mafia. Che schifo.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Aprile 2016)

Che capra Torres.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Sempre cosi quando sono sotto arriva o il rigorino o il rosso


----------



## BB7 (5 Aprile 2016)

Il primo giallo era esagerato ma questo ci stava


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Capra Torres, ma non era da giallo dai. Ora Sergio ha fatto un fallo da giallo, ma il cartellino non glielo dà. Il Barcellona è la Juve d'Europa


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2016)

enne ha scritto:


> Torres non vale nulla.... ma come sara' che Jackson Martinez (35 milioni) è stato spedito in Cina e Vietto (20 milioni) è in panchina...?



Ha fatto 13 gol in due anni nulla di che anzi, JM è stato venduto perchè la cifra era tantissima e poi non è che Torres giochi sempre titolare.


----------



## BB7 (5 Aprile 2016)

Ecco fallo IDENTICO al primo di Torres e niente giallo lol


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Capra Torres, ma non era da giallo dai. Ora Sergio ha fatto un fallo da giallo, ma il cartellino non glielo dà. Il Barcellona è la Juve d'Europa



O davi il primo e lasciavi il secondo oppure il contrario. Tra l'altro entrambi in zone del campo molto lontane ed erano falli di gioco.. mica entrato per distruggere i piedi.


----------



## LukeLike (5 Aprile 2016)

Certo che buttare fuori un giocatore in una serata di Champions così importante per due falli come quelli che ha fatto Torres, significa proprio soffrire di manie di protagonismo.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> O davi il primo e lasciavi il secondo oppure il contrario. Tra l'altro entrambi in zone del campo molto lontane ed erano falli di gioco.. mica entrato per distruggere i piedi.



Il punto è che Torres nel secondo fallo ha solo cercato un anticipo. Non ha fatto un brutto fallo. Come hai detto te! L'arbitro lo poteva richiamare e basta. 
Ma al Barca lo devono aiutare sempre. Si vede che è in difficoltà la squadra Catalana, allora la stanno aiutando. È una vergogna dai. Io a torres di quei due gialli non gliene avrei dati manco uno, ma al limite concordo con te, ce ne stava uno e basta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2016)

Sto Atletico mi gasa troppo.
Simeone


----------



## marionep (5 Aprile 2016)

Il Barcellona conferma la clamorosa crisi atletica vista contro il Real Madrid. Quando giocano così lunghi e senza movimento senza palla, senza il solito pressing asfissiante, diventano una squadra quasi normale nonostante i tre fenomeni davanti.
Il somaro tedesco ha tolto all'Atletico la possibilità di chiudere il discorso stasera, perchè un altro gol almeno glielo avrebbero fatto.
Mi sono sempre chiesto se i clamorosi favori al Barcellona (storico il rigore dell'olandese contro di noi a gioco fermo su calcio d'angolo nel 2012, quando eravamo virtualmente qualificati) sono dovuti ad una fascinazione suscitata dal club o da vere e proprie mazzette estero su estero. Propendo per la seconda.


----------



## Snake (5 Aprile 2016)

l'Atletico nel primo tempo ha corso 5 km in più del Barca con un uomo in meno per buona parte


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'Atletico nel primo tempo ha corso 5 km in più del Barca con un uomo in meno per buona parte



si ma si può fare ben poco se gli arbitri sono pagati per favorire il barca, troppo facile così


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Capra Torres, ma non era da giallo dai. Ora Sergio ha fatto un fallo da giallo, ma il cartellino non glielo dà. Il Barcellona è la Juve d'Europa



davvero, che schifo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Aprile 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona conferma la clamorosa crisi atletica vista contro il Real Madrid. Quando giocano così lunghi e senza movimento senza palla, senza il solito pressing asfissiante, diventano una squadra quasi normale nonostante i tre fenomeni davanti.
> Il somaro tedesco ha tolto all'Atletico la possibilità di chiudere il discorso stasera, perchè un altro gol almeno glielo avrebbero fatto.
> Mi sono sempre chiesto se i clamorosi favori al Barcellona (storico il rigore dell'olandese contro di noi a gioco fermo su calcio d'angolo nel 2012, quando eravamo virtualmente qualificati) sono dovuti ad una fascinazione suscitata dal club o da vere e proprie mazzette estero su estero. Propendo per la seconda.



Mamma mia quel rigore veramente una delle cose più assurde viste su un campo di pallone ,comunque non credo che paghino mazzette ma è interesse di tutti ,uefa tv sponsor ,che questi debbano andare sempre il più avanti possibile, e stasera col doppio giallo a Torres assolutamente eccessivo ne abbiamo avuto l'ennesima prova.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Per me il doppio giallo c'era. L'atletico mena da morire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me il doppio giallo c'era. L'atletico mena da morire.



Anche per me c'era.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2016)

Traversa dal nulla di Neymar. Puoi segnare in qualsiasi momento quando hai giocatori del genere.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Traversa dal nulla di Neymar. Puoi segnare in qualsiasi momento quando hai giocatori del genere.



Un altro tiro stupendo.

Però manca poco. Al massimo pareggiano.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Finita dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2016)

Suareeez vamos Barca  .


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

L'Atletico non regge più... l'espulsione ha distrutto la gara


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anche per me c'era.



c'era o no non si rovina una partita con un espulsione dopo 30 minuti dai


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Mi sta venendo il vomito a vedere sta partita. Ora spengo la TV. Questo non è calcio, è mafia. Per quanto mi riguarda auguro a questa squadra legamenti rotti come se piovessero e non arrivate a dirmi che certe cose non si dicono. Questi stasera hanno ammazzato la sportività. Hanno ucciso il calcio. Maiali.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2016)

Suarezzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

2-1 Barca finitissima


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Che schifo. Quel maiale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mi sta venendo il vomito a vedere sta partita. Ora spengo la TV. Questo non è calcio, è mafia. Per quanto mi riguarda auguro a questa squadra legamenti rotti come se piovessero e non arrivate a dirmi che certe cose non si dicono. Questi stasera hanno ammazzato la sportività. Hanno ucciso il calcio. Maiali.



straquoto ...2-1 che schifo dai


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Credo che in 11 vs 11 non avrebbero vinto


----------



## LukeLike (5 Aprile 2016)

Ormai tutto il mondo è paese. Ci lamentiamo noi della Juve in Italia, la Mafia esiste ovunque.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo che in 11 vs 11 non avrebbero vinto



forse nemmeno pareggiato


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Ora non espelle perché ormai la sua opera l'ha compiuta..che schifo, finche vivrò odiero questa squadra sempre, li odio forse più della giuve e li odiero fino alla morte


----------



## LukeLike (5 Aprile 2016)

Ammonizione per Oblak che starebbe perdendo tempo sul 2-1 per gli avversari? Ma siamo seri?!


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo che in 11 vs 11 non avrebbero vinto



Assolutamente. L'Atletico li stava mettendo molto in difficoltà. Loro stavano facendo pena. Ma è arrivato l'aiuto, come sempre accade alla mafia barca. Fanno schifo. Forza Atletico per il ritorno.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. L'Atletico li stava mettendo molto in difficoltà. Loro stavano facendo pena. Ma è arrivato l'aiuto, come sempre accade alla mafia barca. Fanno schifo. Forza Atletico per il ritorno.



Ma ce la potevano fare comunque, Simeone è ubriaco stasera. Pensava di difendere l'1-0 per un tempo intero ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma ce la potevano fare comunque, Simeone è ubriaco stasera. Pensava di difendere l'1-0 per un tempo intero ?



non è ubriaco, ne avrebbe presi 4..che poteva fare?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è ubriaco, ne avrebbe presi 4..che poteva fare?



Invece così passa il turno. 

Doveva lasciare Carrasco e metterlo vicino a Griezmann, e già avrebbero giocato con meno sicurezza.


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2016)

Partita rovinata, anzi distrutta, dall'arbitro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece così passa il turno.
> 
> Doveva lasciare Carrasco e metterlo vicino a Griezmann, e già avrebbero giocato con meno sicurezza.



almeno se la gioca al ritorno così


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> almeno se la gioca al ritorno così



Per me ha proprio sbagliato. Parlare dopo è facile ma è ovvio che se lasci che Barcellona ti stupri così un paio di gol te li fanno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me ha proprio sbagliato. Parlare dopo è facile ma è ovvio che se lasci che Barcellona ti stupri così un paio di gol te li fanno.



doveva forse fare più tardi quella mossa li ma col senno di poi è facile


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Suarez comunque ha mollato un bel calcio nel primo tempo a Juanfran su gioco fermo..


----------



## LukeLike (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me ha proprio sbagliato. Parlare dopo è facile ma è ovvio che se lasci che Barcellona ti stupri così un paio di gol te li fanno.



Non credere sia facile fare gol all'Atletico. In tutto il campionato ha subito solo 15 reti, 14 in meno del Real Madrid e 11 in meno del Barca. Quindi probabilmente sì, aveva pensato di non subire gol per un tempo intero, o al massimo di subirne soltanto 1 e di andare al ritorno con la possibilità di fare il tipo di gara che preferisce, difendendo e approfittando degli inevitabili spazi che il Barca avrebbe dovuto lasciare per andare a cercare il gol qualificazione.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Io concordo con [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] se non avessero fatto sto catenaccio ne avrebbero presi 4. Il 2 a 1 in 10 dal 30esimo al camp nou è oro colato. Al Calderón se la giocano e per il Barca sarà dura. Sarà una bolgia quello stadio. La qualificazione è ancora molto aperta.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

*Risultato Finale 2-1 per il Barca*


----------



## Aragorn (5 Aprile 2016)

Poteva venir fuori una partita molto molto avvincente, purtroppo l'espulsione ha rovinato tutto.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Suarez comunque ha mollato un bel calcio nel primo tempo a Juanfran su gioco fermo..



Suarez ha pure mollato una manata estrema, quasi pugno in faccia al difensore dell'atletico. Poco dopo l'espulsione di Torres, Sergio l'avrebbero dovuto ammonire e quindi espellere, visto che poi ha preso un giallo.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Suarez ha pure mollato una manata estrema, quasi pugno in faccia al difensore dell'atletico. Poco dopo l'espulsione di Torres, Sergio l'avrebbero dovuto ammonire e quindi espellere, visto che poi ha preso un giallo.



Doveva finire 11 vs 11 o 10 vs 10.. ma d'altronde.. Bayern Barca e Real sembra che abbiano il diritto scritto per arrivare alle semifinali.. a sto punto si facessero la superlega tra di loro, almeno ruberebbero in modo legale.


----------



## enne (5 Aprile 2016)

Torres ha sbagliato con il fallo inutile su Neymar... e l'arbitro ha esagerato col doppio giallo.
Barcellona favorito per gli spazi che l'Atletico dovrà concedere, salvo un gol in apertura dell'Atletico e poi di rimessa.


----------



## Marco23 (5 Aprile 2016)

Neymar e' fortissimo


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Neymar e' fortissimo



Monica Bellucci è una bella gnocca!


----------



## Snake (5 Aprile 2016)

senza l'espulsione più probabile che l'Atletico faceva il secondo piuttosto che il pareggio del Barca. Al ritorno la possono tranquillamente ribaltare


----------



## Marco23 (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Monica Bellucci è una bella gnocca!



E che pensavo che fosse solo un buon motorino


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/il-calcio-di-suarez-juanfran-barca-atletico-video-vt35821.html#post926587


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> E che pensavo che fosse solo un buon motorino



E' anche molto bravo a tuffarsi.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Aprile 2016)

l'atletico ce la può fare comunque... il barcellona è in calo


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

partita alterata dall'arbitraggio, c'era un espulsione su Suarez e un altro giallo(quindi rosso) su Busquets


----------



## davoreb (6 Aprile 2016)

È veramente triste che uno sport bello come il calcio viene rovinato da partite come questa che sono un insulto al calcio e all'intelligenza della maggior parte delle persone.

Quante volte il Barca è stato salvato dall'arbitro negli ultimi anni, giusto che ricordo a memoria senza guardare:

Ieri 
Milan 2012
Arsenal 2010
Chelsea 2009

Episodi successi quando il Barca era in difficoltà e a rischio passaggio del turno.


----------

